# خطوة خطوة تصنيع ماكنة تعبئة وتغليف



## البشائر 2010 (1 يوليو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعضاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب هذه أول مشاركة لي في النت واحببت أن أقدم هذا الموضوع البالغ في الاهمية كمشروع للشباب العربي وهوتصنيع ماكنة تعبئه وتغليف
(في أي مواقع يهتم بهذا الموضوع أرجوا وضعه أو تجارب شخصية يمكن الاستفادة منها )
رابط الموقع (ممكن تعرب الموقع عبر قوقل)

http://instantfactoryautomation.com/
وفقكم الله لك مايحبه ويرضاه*​


----------



## البشائر 2010 (2 يوليو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعضاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب هذه أول مشاركة لي في النت واحببت أن أقدم هذا الموضوع البالغ في الاهمية كمشروع للشباب العربي وهوتصنيع ماكنة تعبئه وتغليف
(في أي مواقع يهتم بهذا الموضوع أرجوا وضعه أو تجارب شخصية يمكن الاستفادة منها )
رابط الموقع 
http://instantfactoryautomation.com/Wrightproject/index.html
وفقكم الله لك مايحبه ويرضاه*​[/QUOTE]


----------



## jamal_ (10 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الله يرحمك و يرحم والديك و يجمعك بهما ومن تحب مع نبينا محمد - صلى الله عليه و سلم - في الفردوس الأعلى اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآمين . لقد جئتنا بما نريد ، أسأل الله أن يرزقك ما تريد فيما يرضيه سبحانه .


----------



## البشائر 2010 (12 يوليو 2011)

jamal_ قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الله يرحمك و يرحم والديك و يجمعك بهما ومن تحب مع نبينا محمد - صلى الله عليه و سلم - في الفردوس الأعلى اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآمين . لقد جئتنا بما نريد ، أسأل الله أن يرزقك ما تريد فيما يرضيه سبحانه .


 
الاخjamal وفقك ربي لك ماتحبه ويرضاه وأدخلك من أي أبواب الجنة شئت .
المطلوب أخي تصميم نموذج مصغر لمكينة تعبئة وتغليف .
معنا أنا وصديق مخطط لمكينة إن شاء الله في رمضان نقوم بعمل هذه المكينة


----------



## hseabc (21 يوليو 2011)

موقع السلامة المهنية https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/personal-protective-equipment-ppe


----------



## ahmed.taabo (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووور أخي


----------



## البشائر 2010 (21 أغسطس 2011)

ahmed.taabo قال:


> مشكوووووووووور أخي





حفظك ربي من كل سوء


----------

